# My new kitty - Lexi



## penny2607 (Aug 31, 2008)

As above, this is my new kitten we picked her on sunday just gone




























Hope you like the piccies


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww Lexi is so cute, such a pretty little face.. I love the pink nose aswell!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, bless her, shes lovely. *


----------



## euler (Sep 24, 2008)

Love that first pic - she's born for the camera!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww she's sweet


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

penny2607 said:


> As above, this is my new kitten we picked her on sunday just gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cutie pie, personally looooooove tortie and whites


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Penny,what a cutilicious girl


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

She is gorgeous - looks a bit like my tortie and white moggie Lily.

I'm sure you will have lots of fun with her!

Louise
X


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes a little stunner to cute, they are great pics shes lovely


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*she is beautiful Lexi  *


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## penny2607 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys... she is turning out to be a right little minx. Even the vet has said she has an attitude. 

She has just discovered the curtains in the living room... She goes mad for them. She has taken to running round with her ears back and kind of running on her back feet then tipptoeing on her front feet (looks very aggressive really but I think she's only playing, but VERY boistress) then launches at the curtains! At this point its time out and she gets put in the kitchen with some toys for a short time and then calmness is reinstated and shes a nice kitty again. Bless her!


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

She is edible...but not in a cruella da ville way lol

x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

black tortie and white!!! love them love them love them!!!

she's very edible, i agree Twinkles  xxx


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww she is a little cutie, bless. xxxxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's Beautiful! I Love Her Name Too!


----------

